

Will a Dead Bank of America Intern Change Wall Street’s Pledge-Class Culture? - ovechtrick
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/08/bofa-intern-death-and-wall-streets-culture.html

======
WalterSear
Betteridge says no.

